# Wouldn't it be nice?



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Wouldn't it be nice to have some new HO products hit the market more than that we are accustomed too? Its been 17 months since I was actually excited about something new and that was the AFX 24 Hour set. 

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Jim Norton said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to have some new HO products hit the market more than that we are accustomed too? Its been 17 months since I was actually excited about something new and that was the AFX 24 Hour set.
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, AL


Are you speaking of a new chassis or what?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

It would be nice, but slot cars are kind of a niche market thing I think, since people (& their kids) are more into tech stuff nowadays it seems. Still, that being said - I drool at the amount of new HO railroading stuff that those guys get every year.  Maybe it's easy to saturate the HO racing market???

I personally would love to see some new bodies from Auto World - or even some re-paints of bodies that they haven't released in years (i.e. Roadrunner/Charger/Chevelle stockers). Repaints of the same bods gets disappointing after a while I think.

My. $.02 worth - your mileage may vary - see dealer for details


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Doba:

You are right. The model railroad hobby has monthly releases of new products. Even in this dire economy new products are released. Not at the magnitude of 3 or so years back but at least enough to keep modelers happy. Slots literally pale in comparrison.

I'd be happy to see something new just once a year. AFX's last new offering was well over a year ago. Auto World has had some new releases this year. Not sure about Life Like?

I'd like to see new bodies, paint schemes, track pieces, accerssories.....really anything!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Jim Norton said:


> Doba:
> 
> You are right. The model railroad hobby has monthly releases of new products. Even in this dire economy new products are released. Not at the magnitude of 3 or so years back but at least enough to keep modelers happy. Slots literally pale in comparrison.
> 
> ...



Add me "IN" as a DITTO too 

Bubba 123


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Careful what ya wish for...*



1976Cordoba said:


> ... or even some re-paints of bodies that they haven't released in years (i.e. Roadrunner/Charger/Chevelle stockers).


Even a seldom seen body style re-entering the endless round robin of relentless repaints.... could get real ugly... real fast. Remember, once you strip them... they'll look the same as they did when you stripped them a few years ago. :beatdeadhorse:

If your talkin Tjets or Tomy AFX or Xtracs... My .02 is to keep the light on and just keep beating the drum for actual new styles. The repaints will undoubtedly fill in the holes anyway. 4 gears are not my cup, but I hope for the sake of the people who do like them... that those are new styles too. 

Nuthin shoots the lock offa people's wallets like NEW does. 

btw... anyone heard from Wahoo Steve ?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241;4170672********
Nuthin shoots the lock offa people's wallets like NEW does. ;)
*******[/QUOTE said:


> Take that straight to the bank!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, The Last & Turdious were new......and they had to get real cheap before many would touch them. 
On the blow-out, I think I gave 9.00 for a 12 car-case? 
So....new does not always guarantee sales, however, there
were 2 nuggets in that release. The Charger and Yenko.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd like to see more bodies that fit the Xtracs or AFX or whatever you choose since for the most part they fit everything from AFX (Yes I mean the "correct" AFX usage as in the chassis after TJ) through Mega G Seems like that corner is so Mopar centric I wish they'd make some more Novas, Chevelles, Mustangs,GTOs what have you for that line as opposed to Thunderjets and or maybe some stuff that fits Tyco wide. Seems to me that way you could satisfy guys who wanted to build pancake gravity cars up through people wanting super mag lightning bolts.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Auto World unpainted bodies*

I would like to see AW release/sell unpainted bodies of all the T-Jet and X-traction bodies that they have released. Let the hobbyist paint the body as desired (without havng to go through the process of stripping the paint). As a companion product they could sell rolling chassis.

Any new bodies from them would be great also.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tasman said:


> I would like to see AW release/sell unpainted bodies of all the T-Jet and X-traction bodies that they have released. Let the hobbyist paint the body as desired (without havng to go through the process of stripping the paint). As a companion product they could sell rolling chassis.
> 
> Any new bodies from them would be great also.




they "Did" that w/ the BTF bods & a Corvette (??) i believe...
& they had the cahssis w/ it as a simple put 2gether kit also.....

bought dozens of the BTF version, custom painted & sold on Da'-Bay 
about....3-ish yrs. ago :drunk:

maybe history should repeat itself w/ OTHER bods ????
hope U catch this 1 Tom :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I think I bought one of those BTF's from you


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> I think I bought one of those BTF's from you


LOL Al :thumbsup:

TY 4 it 2 :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Heres one: 
For Auto World to release the Camaro in any other number but "8!" 

It seems it would be worth AW's effort to offer the car in various numbers. I bought two number 8s and stopped despite the varied colors.

I would buy many more if these were offered in different numbers just to have our own IROC race!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

How about 88?


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Jim Norton said:


> Heres one:
> For Auto World to release the Camaro in any other number but "8!"
> 
> It seems it would be worth AW's effort to offer the car in various numbers. I bought two number 8s and stopped despite the varied colors.
> ...


I LOL'd a little, as I don't race against anyone other than people who visit my home I never thought of that, as I rarely buy more than 1 of any car but it makes sense. I was thinking though that we'll never be truly satisfied will we? there's always "something else" heheh


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I liked the AW dodge daytona superbird car (alright it may not be a superbird, but you know, the car with the big spoiler)

I even like retro paint job with the #7, I would have loved if they did a red/black or green/black version, or maybe the purple/orange paint scheme aurora did on a few cars on it.

AW is well overdue for a few new tjet castings too.


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

I have to agree with all of it. I would love to see new styles come or even unpainted versions to let us have some fun. I love the muscle cars but I would love to see some racecars of either form back in in the day or modern. How about the Daytona Prototype on a X-traction? I not unhappy with what is out but little variety to keep the interest is always good. Just my 2 cents:wave:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd love to see the Monster Trucks they promised at the show last year


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

:wave:


plymouth71 said:


> I'd love to see the Monster Trucks they promised at the show last year


figure on them 4 "NEXT" year GWN ;-)

like them-thar Batmobiles they released :thumbsup:

me 2 on c'n 'em :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh I agree with so much on this thread!

Different numbers on different colour versions of the same body: Hell Yeah! I have the Dodge Charger Daytonas as well and they're all number 7. Infuriating but a carry over from Aurora themselves.

Different body shapes to fit the AFX cars: Hell Yeah! Then we can enjoy a range of driving experiences with the same bodies.

Monster Trucks: Gimme now!

What I would not like to see is more "kerrazzy" paintjobs (although I do own and like the two Tom Daniels Baja Beasts) and I don't want to see any more endless repaints of the same old shapes or the addition of ugly engine lumps out of bonnets.

I'd like to see more classic racing cars and also some more nice road cars. Maybe some from European countries as well: Audis, BMW M3s or something like that. I like the old Capris and Escorts that Aurora produced. Can we not have some re-issues of those?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'd like some generic repaints of the Peugeots and Audis. Hard to believe that those wouldn't sell profitably for AFX. Could it be that Peugeot and/or Audi only licensed the use of the bodies with the given paint schemes?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Gareth said:


> ****snip*****
> 
> What I would not like to see is more "kerrazzy" paintjobs (although I do own and like the two Tom Daniels Baja Beasts) and I don't want to see any more endless repaints of the same old shapes or the addition of ugly engine lumps out of bonnets.
> 
> I'd like to see more classic racing cars and also some more nice road cars. Maybe some from European countries as well: Audis, BMW M3s or something like that. I like the old Capris and Escorts that Aurora produced. Can we not have some re-issues of those?


You mean they have cars on the other side of the pond. Cars that have engines with lump, not lumpy engines...without Mutant Ninja paintjobs? NO fricken way! Really?


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I know! They have crazy ideas over here too. Like extracting loads of horsepower from theavailable engines rather than throwing extra cylinders at the problem! The mentalists!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

:beatdeadhorse:

Randy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes Randy! :thumbsup:

Glad you agree. :devil:

That describes the current offerings almost perfectly. :tongue:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> How about 88?


*How about a 666 could be one hell of a car ! :thumbsup:

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bearsox said:


> *How about a 666 could be one hell of a car ! :thumbsup:
> 
> Bear :wave:
> *


 *giggles madly*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A 69 would be handy too, since you can read the number right even when it's upside down in turn 3...


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> A 69 would be handy too, since you can read the number right even when it's upside down in turn 3...


That would have to be a Honda model I'm guessing? :tongue:


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

Gareth said:


> I know! They have crazy ideas over here too. Like extracting loads of horsepower from theavailable engines rather than throwing extra cylinders at the problem! The mentalists!


Isn't that EXACTLY what Porche did in the 60s? :tongue:

Then the "new" idea over there was to just throw higher pressure air at the engines.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Yes Randy! :thumbsup:
> 
> Glad you agree. :devil:
> 
> That describes the current offerings almost perfectly. :tongue:


Weeellll. Not the current offerings I was describing but more like this thread. I'm sure we could go back and find about a half dozen just like this one. 

Randy.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I figured Wahoo would have stuck his head in by now! Darn!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Why would he?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Chop1965 said:


> Why would he?


Cause he does from time to time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

That is good, and I did not know that, but the orig-post here is basically a whinge, and in Steve's position I'd not indulge it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wahoo is Racemasters, and does indeed come by from time to time. I believe at this time Tomy is investing in retooling track molds and that most likely will be their investment this year. 

Let me hit the MegaMillions or Powerball and you see serious volumes of new stuff. I'll stimulate the economy!!  :lol:


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Chop1965 said:


> That is good, and I did not know that, but the orig-post here is basically a whinge, and in Steve's position I'd not indulge it.


Whinge
British 
: to complain fretfully : whine 
— whinge noun, British 

While the original post "commented" about not having any new products released lately, "Wouldn't it be nice" hardly seems like complaining fretfully.

The tone of the entire thread is more of a wish list of what some customers might want that hasn't been done yet. I would think it would benefit any manufacturer in the hobby to see what potential customers would like.

While there have been threads on this site that I would agree are a "whinge" this is not one of them.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Chop1965 said:


> That is good, and I did not know that, but the orig-post here is basically a whinge, and in Steve's position I'd not indulge it.


 
I'll not indulge a 4-post pot-stirrer either. Take yer stink bombs elsewhere.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the support guys! The bit about luring Yahoo out was a joke.

It seems it boils down to two groups when it comes to new releases:

1) Those that are excited about the discussion and possibilities.

2) Those that belittle those not content with current offerings.

Maybe that second group are plants for the video gaming industry?!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

tasman said:


> Whinge
> 
> While there have been threads on this site that I would agree are a "whinge" this is not one of them.


You are probably correct but the orig-poster does have history. During my years of lurking I have seen many wish lists, enough that they lost their appeal for me. Over time you realise there are serial wish-list starters, and that is where the whinges tend to lurk.

I'd much rather discuss what is out there and on the way, such as two more LMPs and the Porsches. I see merit in speculating which color schemes may be on the way, and which we would like to see. We already know about the LMPs, but with the Porsches It is all to play for.

I would like to see the Repsol dark blue car, and I think there is a good chance there, and the Canadian Rothmans, which I know there is no chance of, so I will 'pick' the Boss colours instead.

Hopefully they will be a success, and the whole Group C range can be re-done adding the LC2 and C100.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*This whinge makes me cringe...*



Chop1965 said:


> You are probably correct but the orig-poster does have history. During my years of lurking I have seen many wish lists, enough that they lost their appeal for me. Over time you realise there are serial wish-list starters, and that is where the whinges tend to lurk. I'd much rather discuss..... X , Y , and Z.


Sounds like a good time to change the channel "Chop". You *can* you know... because if this doesn't suit you.......

A) just ignore it
B) concentrate on another thread.
C) start your own. 

Half your post is critical of this post and it's author and and the other half sounds like a clip from the Jeopardy game show.... "I'll take things only I like to read for $100 Alex" 

In other words... if you can't tolerate _*other*_ folk's X, Y, or Z... and you can't apply A, B, or C... maybe you should just leave things be.

Jim... Carry on. You're a member in fine standing and we enjoy all of what you have to offer up. :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Actually Dave, the other half sounds like a clip from SCI. You can change your name and address, but writing style and 'tude are as individual as fingerprints. 

How do we feel about serial toilettes and exiled members sneaking in the back door. Sounds like it's time for a good ole fashioned HT swirly.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Actually Dave, the other half sounds like a clip from SCI. You can change your name and address, but writing style and 'tude are as individual as fingerprints.
> 
> How do we feel about serial toilettes and exiled members sneaking in the back door. Sounds like it's time for a good ole fashioned HT swirly.



You nailed that one right on the nose Bill.
I have had the same feeling. The hairs on the back of my neck prickled
a bit as I read his post. *Spidey-sense* if you will.

Looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, but its impossible
because ducks just aren't allowed in here.
Its just a duck wearing bunny ears?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Just to wet your appetite,Dash has 3 car bodies in the works right now.They are for T-jets and will be ready for the fall season.I'm sworn to secrecy for now.
Tom


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, when I saw London and Chopped together my thoughts went to one person.

I on the other hand, love the "wish list" kind of post, its like the "use your imagination" when you where a kid (which most of us are at heart anyway). And you never know which new manufacturers are looking/reading these.

Tom just said Dash is working new cars now. point made.:thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*You call that a secret?*



tomhocars said:


> Just to wet your appetite,Dash has 3 car bodies in the works right now.They are for T-jets and will be ready for the fall season.I'm sworn to secrecy for now.
> Tom


It ain't a secret no more! :dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> I on the other hand, love the "wish list" kind of post, its like the "use your imagination" when you where a kid (which most of us are at heart anyway). And you never know which new manufacturers are looking/reading these.


Yep, these "wish list" threads have brought us silver guard rails and, this fall
(last I heard) dark grey track. If we could get 15 & 18 banked turns, I would
build another oval.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Surreal stuff.

What is a HT twirly?

I think it is quite clear I like wish-lists, just not the ones with grinding axes at their core.

I guess this forum is one of those where it's all agreement and slapping each other on the back, which I did not know but I do now.

As for the new Dash bodies, that sounds like really good news, but what about the new chassis?


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Yep, these "wish list" threads have brought us silver guard rails and, this fall
> (last I heard) dark grey track.


Interesting. I took a rather less simplistic view of the process that got us to that point, but if you are right then that is very cool.


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Wish list are cool as long as they don't become a section for complaints. It get modelers to think what would be cool for a slot car body. Whether or not a big name sees it. it might inspire another to resin cast it and share like so many do. Unfortunately, I do not have the talents to resin cast like so many do and the talents are much appreciated. I am more of a painter/ decaler/ tuner of slot cars. I would hope the big names see some of the "wishes" and consider it for the future to help keep the hobby alive and interesting for all generations. :wave:


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Wish lists are often a chocolate fireguard for a manufacturer, or even a home caster, since they tend to be a tiny sample and the respondants are too specific. They are fun though, if limited.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Maybe we need to start a list of all the bodies made over the year by year and make and who made it i.e.

1969 Chevellie
1964 Mustang Coupe etc and include all the resin bodies we know of.

Shhot I think I'll start it

Roger Corrie


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

LDThomas said:


> It ain't a secret no more! :dude:


I didn't say what they are.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

tomhocars said:


> I didn't say what they are.


Does it really matter?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tomhocars said:


> Just to wet your appetite,Dash has 3 car bodies in the works right now.They are for T-jets and will be ready for the fall season.I'm sworn to secrecy for now.
> Tom


Tom, seems like you are sworn to "sorta-secrecy" as we now know there are THREE (WOOT!) coming!

Thank you kindly!:thumbsup:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Bill, that is too funny. When I read your post I was thinking the same thing. If that isn't him it must be a relative of his or maybe a clone. Dave.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Tom told me 
Ford xl500
snowmobile
thunderbike
and multi colored Batmobiles.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

sethndaddy said:


> Tom told me
> Ford xl500
> snowmobile
> thunderbike
> and multi colored Batmobiles.


Ed,Not True.You must be nuts.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tomhocars said:


> Ed,Not True.You must be nuts.


We already KNEW Ed was nuts, but he is just wicked FUNNY!:tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

sorry I had to stir the hornets nest.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Those??...dang*

I could use a few more Camaros myself.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

joez870 said:


> Tom, seems like you are sworn to "sorta-secrecy" as we now know there are THREE (WOOT!) coming!
> 
> Thank you kindly!:thumbsup:


now we have a "Hope" 2 look foreward 2, w/ ever the 3 maybe :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

From the "Eyes Only" file, compromised and liberated under dire threat to life and limb. Rumours have beeen confirmed. You all should be so pleased

It's the Austin America, Triumph Herald, and (suspense ended!)...
Humber Super Snipe Mk II !

Seriously, this thread is new, yet deja vu......  Some compulsions are beyond suppression, I suppose.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

SplitPoster said:


> From the "Eyes Only" file, compromised and liberated under dire threat to life and limb. Rumours have beeen confirmed. You all should be so pleased
> 
> It's the Austin America, Triumph Herald, and (suspense ended!)...
> Humber Super Snipe Mk II !
> ...


great!!
4 us less knowledgeable...
can someone post pics of these cars (1:1's /diecasts/ yadda) ????

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I know there are some re-do's of the old trucks and wreckers for T-Jet but I would like to see someone, maybe AW since the do the trucks, come out with some modern wreckers.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

beast1624 said:


> I would like to see someone, maybe AW come out with some modern wreckers.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any new stuff out there?


----------

